# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Đàn ông giống như

## maketxinh

-  Cà phê: chỉ thú vị khi đang nóng hổi, đậm đà và khiến bạn thức cả đêm.

- Đại lý kinh doanh: không có lời nào đáng tin cậy.

- Máy tính: luôn khó hiểu và thường gặp trục trặc với bộ nhớ.

- Tài khoản ngân hàng: chẳng còn chút giá trị gì nếu không còn tiền trong đó.

- Tuyết rơi: bạn chẳng biết khi nào sẽ rơi, dày mỏng thế nào và khi nào thì tan.

- Xe hơi đã qua sử dụng: không đắt lắm nhưng cũng chẳng bền.

- Thời tiết: không ai thay đổi được.

- Công chức nhà nước: dù bạn năn nỉ thế nào thì cũng tìm ra được việc khác quan trọng hơn việc của bạn.

- Bãi đậu xe: chỗ rộng thì đã có người đậu, chỗ chưa có người đậu thì chật và không phù hợp.

- Đầu máy kéo: cứ rót ít chất lỏng vào là chạy.

 - Bác sĩ: bạn chẳng bao giờ hiểu rõ họ định nói gì.

- Giám đốc: không làm được việc gì nhưng lúc nào cũng muốn mọi việc phải hoàn hảo.

- Kỹ sư: Nắm chắc mọi lý thuyết nhưng phải gọi thợ sửa ống nước.

- Luật sư: có vi phạm gì thì cũng tìm ra cách giải thích để thoát tội

- Lò vi sóng: chỉ hâm nóng trong 15 giây.

- Những đám mây: khi bay đi, bạn chỉ còn lại hy vọng là ngày sẽ đẹp.

----------

